

Why Don't We Document Our Software? Part 1: False Excuses - jeffspost
http://lookatsoftware.blogspot.com/2009/08/why-dont-we-document-our-software-part.html

======
ScottWhigham
Save yourself the time - he sums up at the end of this fluff by saying, "In my
next post I'll examine the real reasons we don't document our software
systems."

------
icefox
Often when I find a bug in docs I don't bother reporting it, but...

If there was a website that showed the documentation for libraries and allowed
you to edit the docs for functions / classes /etc wiki style, would you use
it?

------
rawr
>> "When programmers develop 'for fun' we write documentation."

That's because they get something out of it. Namely, people won't use
undocumented software and the authors want their software to be used.

In a corporate situation we don't document our software if we don't have to
because we don't care (usually) whether or not people use it. If the company
cares, it will force engineers to write documentation and we will do it
because we don't want to get fired.

